# Wax issues?



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

I recently waxed my Capita, no problems, and it worked real well on the mountain. I'm now trying to wax my Echelon and I'm getting these rough patches of wax when i scrape it along the side. I keep trying to scrape it but it doesnt seem to be doing anything.. The patches are about an inch from the edge, 2-3 inches wide, and run almost the length of the board, until the nose and tail curve up. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong or what I can do to correct this?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, maybe they used a harder wax on the edges where it wears off faster. Perhaps de-wax it with base cleaner, let dry and re-wax.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you sure you're scraping wax? Rough white patches are usually where the base is dried out, no wax. Try buffing it with scotch brite, if it doesn't go away the base is dried out. Check your iron temp and make sure you're getting the base warm enough to absorb the wax. It should take 10-20mins to melt in the wax, get it hot enough that it stays liquid for 20-30seconds after you move the iron to a different part of the base. If the base is really dried out, let the board cool then melt the wax in again, adding more wax in places if needed.


----------



## EchelonSnow (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, don here. What board are you riding? I suspect that what you're getting is an artifact of extra wax from the non- flat base- if it's a BS/true3d board, remember that there is a central flat section, and two crescent shaped sections abou in the width you are describing that are the raised portions. This also occurs on the lite3d version, although it probably isn't as noticeable.

This is the case of all non-flat bases, not just us-- easy rider, spoon, TBT- they all require techniques different from traditional flat bases.


----------

